# MJ's New Form Video Accuracy Diary



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

So you've heard the phrase "to make a long story short?" I'm going to go the other way and make a short story long.
Short version: Gee, slingshots are alot of fun and I'd really like to shoot better.
Long version: I feel like I've plateaued in terms of improving accuracy with my current shooting style. Also my face-anchoring, one eye-closing style of shooting doesn't feel all that right anymore. I'd like to have more freedom in the type of shooting I do and be more able to adapt to different targets and ranges. and I'd like the challenge of learning a new style.
Having an audience for this does two things, it opens up a conversation whereby people can provide input and it keeps me from saying "forget it" and going back to my old way of doing it, which I've already done a couple of times.
So here's entry #1 in my video accuracy diary:




Initial impressions from me? I got them all in the catchbox, which at this point feels like Winning. After I shot this I did manage to hit several strings of four and five at a time. Once you hit the first one it's easier to lock on and get in a flow. I also moved around and backed up and had about the same success. This video was from about 35' out.
I'll say that this is not instinctive or intuitive shooting. It's more like what my man Xidoo calls "calculation". I'm still aware of the slingshot and the bands but they are peripheral instead of trying to use the slingshot as a sight. I'm still definately trying to point the bands at the target and this is a form of aiming.
We'll see what happens.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice. I love the idea and the video. At this point I am comfortable with my technique of a gangster hold, high anchor and GAP shooting. The method you are using in the video is a much more relaxed method which I like.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Carry on ... I will be watching with interest.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Save a seat for me Charles. I wanna watch to!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Glad you guys are interested!
I'll do my best.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good on you MJ.
I do have a suggestion, on your draw you're pulling straight back... which is fine... but for one session try moving your feet out of parrallel, having your right foot about 4 inches off center lineup and then draw back a little more towards the tip of your shoulder instead of across the chest and beside. It will feel slightly awkward at first but the lineup in relation to your eye should be worth it... as it will allow almost instantaneous gross aiming and the fine detail precision stuff will be easier as well.... oh and make sure you pull back a little on the release... it helps to keep everything in line as it's actually difficult to move in two directions at once so pulling back means your up/down side to side is taken out of the equation more.

Anyway... give it a try and if it doesn't work for you, you can always go back!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Great M_J... I like these types of videos, and usually how I like to make them as well. Videos like these gives the feeling of viewers shooting along with you. I will try to start doing this as well, this being; a series of videos like a vlog.

It would be cool if people joined along sharing their progression on what ever form of shooting style they do.

Looking forward to more

LGD


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi M_J,

Enjoy the fun and watch your accuracy progress. You are teaching yourself to shoot instinctively. That's what the archers call it anyway.

I have been playing with a similar style lately but I'm still anchoring on my eye lobe. I cant the frame a bit and focus on the target. The frame is in front of me so I must be seeing it in my peripheral vision. It's all fun but unfortunately I cant shoot much until my thumb gets fixed.

I should try covering up my frame to see if I can instinctively aim by directing my body by feel and familiarity with the trajectory. It will definitely be an outdoor experiment!

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Good on you MJ.
> I do have a suggestion, on your draw you're pulling straight back... which is fine... but for one session try moving your feet out of parrallel, having your right foot about 4 inches off center lineup and then draw back a little more towards the tip of your shoulder instead of across the chest and beside. It will feel slightly awkward at first but the lineup in relation to your eye should be worth it... as it will allow almost instantaneous gross aiming and the fine detail precision stuff will be easier as well.... oh and make sure you pull back a little on the release... it helps to keep everything in line as it's actually difficult to move in two directions at once so pulling back means your up/down side to side is taken out of the equation more.
> 
> Anyway... give it a try and if it doesn't work for you, you can always go back!


Thanks for the tip! I'll try that today.
I've also found that a little "follow through" on the release helps keep the shots from dropping. I didn't stop to think about why. The two directions at once concept is interesting.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Tried to use a different slingshot, bounced four in a row off the top of my catchbox and into parts unknown.
Taking a break before I kill someone. Going back to the one I was using before.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi M_J,

There are a few good reasons why the little extra pull just before release is beneficial. As Bill mentioned, it helps ensure a linear push-pull direction and helps reduce sideways movement. The second benefit is that it helps prevent you from relaxing your draw during the release. Even releaxing a little bit will have the same affect as reducing your draw length and will drop the POI (soft shot). The third benefit is a bit more velocity from the "live release".

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Entry#2.
Feeling pretty good about this kind of shooting. It's fun! Notice in the video how the can got stuck in the backdrop and I shot it down. For sure this doesn't make me Bill Hays but I am encouraged by the fact that I was able to change it up like that.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Your stance and all looks good, I'd maybe look to improving the release a little.... it's still a little to static for my taste. Continue linear pull all the way through the release so that your right hand will actually travel a decent ways backwards after release. Your's is almost frozen there like you're fighting movement... just pull back on release, and don't fight movement and I think you'll be there.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey Bill... Great advice! It sounds like you are encouraging MJ to follow through like an olympic recurve archer. They let their hand travel straight back over the shoulder after the release. Their fingers are relaxed at this point and after the shot the fingers hang a few inches above the shoulder. Your follow-through looks a lot like this. I guess we can apply many archery skills to slingshot shooting.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Your stance and all looks good, I'd maybe look to improving the release a little.... it's still a little to static for my taste. Continue linear pull all the way through the release so that your right hand will actually travel a decent ways backwards after release. Your's is almost frozen there like you're fighting movement... just pull back on release, and don't fight movement and I think you'll be there.


I'm on it!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Your stance and all looks good, I'd maybe look to improving the release a little.... it's still a little to static for my taste. Continue linear pull all the way through the release so that your right hand will actually travel a decent ways backwards after release. Your's is almost frozen there like you're fighting movement... just pull back on release, and don't fight movement and I think you'll be there.


This is good advice and something I need to work on as well.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm surprised that you were closing one eye to shoot and now dropping the slingshot down. why don't you simply keep the slingshot where it was, and keep both eyes open this way the tubes are in your peripheral view but focus on the target this way you get to see where the ammo is striking and can make the adjustments needed in a couple of shots, this will assist you in hitting much smaller targets than a can.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> I'm surprised that you were closing one eye to shoot and now dropping the slingshot down. why don't you simply keep the slingshot where it was, and keep both eyes open this way the tubes are in your peripheral view but focus on the target this way you get to see where the ammo is striking and can make the adjustments needed in a couple of shots, this will assist you in hitting much smaller targets than a can.


That's a good suggestion and I may end up doing that.
I've tried before (but never really seriously) shooting with both eyes open holding the slingshot the way I was before. I can't get any sight picture doing it that way. I can't get the slingshots to "come together". I'll try it just looking down the bands rather than trying to align the slingshot with the target.
Thanks!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

M_J said:


> So you've heard the phrase "to make a long story short?" I'm going to go the other way and make a short story long.
> Short version: Gee, slingshots are alot of fun and I'd really like to shoot better.
> Long version: I feel like I've plateaued in terms of improving accuracy with my current shooting style. Also my face-anchoring, one eye-closing style of shooting doesn't feel all that right anymore. I'd like to have more freedom in the type of shooting I do and be more able to adapt to different targets and ranges. and I'd like the challenge of learning a new style.
> Having an audience for this does two things, it opens up a conversation whereby people can provide input and it keeps me from saying "forget it" and going back to my old way of doing it, which I've already done a couple of times.
> ...


M_J

It is nice to see that I am not the only one shooting this way. Thanks for your mention in your post.
I must state that I have noticed that my shots sometimes are a little low to the target. This is caused by a weak gripping at the fork and a not keeping well extended the arm. It's like if the arm gets lazy and tired too soon and starts to drop it's high affecting the accuracy of the shot.

I have also noticed that accuracy gets better if you shoot and keep your position of shootig one or two seconds after impact. Dropping your hand after release makes your shot to go low, since you really do not know if you started to move during or after the shot was made. At least that what I have noticed.

M_J keep up the training and please share with us. Saludos







.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks Xidoo! Talikng to you in chat was one of the inspirations for trying this out.


----------

